# Two transducers



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if you can mount two transducers on a trolling motor, one in front of the other without interference? I'm giving it a try but I just wondered if any anybody has any experience with this.

Thanks,


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

If they are the same frequency it won't work. If one is like 80 hrtz and the other is 200, it will. Not sure if they are real close (like 80 and 100).


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I am only going to run one at a time. I was more concerned with physical interference such as turbulence. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

No you should be fine doing that the cone won't get any interference from the other one


----------

